# motorbike rack fitted.



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

just fitted my rack this morning , shame ive got to go to work now , never mind , roll on the weekend . :lol: 

cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Bet you cant wait for the increased freedom to travel with the bike without too much hassel having to park the van :lol:


----------



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

We're looking for a bike of some sort to go on the back of our 'van. Would be interested to know what bike you have and what sort of rack. I have looked at Scooters but I think they're unnecesarily heavy, also looked at Honda Dax, 2 seater Monkey Bikes originally developed for the US RV market, look like huge fun, or some kind of moped I guess.
Motorhome is an AS Duetto, Ford Transit based. We already have a cyce rack but would like to have something for slightly longer distances.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

we cant wait to enjoy the freedom of leaving the motorhome parked up and exploring narrower lanes , especially up north in single track areas, 

haggis: my bike is an old honda xl trailie but it would be too heavy for a standard transit , i also run a transit coachbuilt but ive modified the rear suspension leafs pack to carry nearly double the original capacity as the old coachbuilts like mine were built too close to suspension capacity which dosent leave enough capacity for things like the bike without danger in handling and suspension damage . 

as well as suspension upgrade and weight distribution ive also fabricated extra towbar supports to the chassis as i didnt trust the towbars capacity,ive also built extra support directly between chassis and bike rack, my approach is a bit belt and braces but i take comfort in that.

i think the rack is branded j.? ? cant remember as i bought it from an ad on here that has now gone with the site problems weve had ,

hopefully we can get the old posts recovered as there was some great info from the guys about load calculations and i posted my suspension stuff here also .

hope it helps !
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Haggispeed,

I use a Honda C90 "stepthru" on my Transit based Herald. Would imagine that if you have the spare overall load carry capacity that the "overhang" maths would work out better on a Duetto as the Herald does go back a bit further.

nobby

PS not the fastest of bikes but it suits us.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

heres the pic of my dirtbike on its new rack ready for its holidays , wehey ! :lol:


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Just be careful of your max weights. Racks and bikes add a lot of weight!


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I have a Honda Super Blackbird and used to pull it on a bike trailer.

Now after the Newbury show I will be using the new bike gadget that attaches to the tow bar and lifts the front wheel of the bike up, turning the bike into it's own trailer.

Will be ordering it soon and pick it up at Stratford show (only down side is the price)

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I am a GSXR 1000 man myself, just love the open roads When you can find one!! :lol:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi flyboy

have done a bit of weight shifting and a suspension upgrade first , posts were on the old forum .


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Hi Flying Scot,

The old GSXR is far too heavy for the back of my vehicle so I am looking to put a scooter on the back. You are right about the cost of these things.
I have to find a good place to fit my rack thats affordable.
Going to a scooter will drive me mad!! I will be glad to get the leg over the old bike when I get home to brush away the cobwebs!!!


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I tried a rack but didn't get on with it. Probably due to my Dethleffs long overhang,using a trailer now. The rack is for sale if anybody wants it, The make is PWS ,made from stainless steel, it has a loading ramp and steady, it bolts straight onto the towbar. I paid something in the region of £275 for it only used it once, to MHF subscibers £100 but you will have to come and collect it.I was going to post some pics but the new system has defeated me at the mo.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

mike : i bought mine in a classified on the old site , guy sent it from isle of man to scotland for 44 quid , arrived in 2 days , citylink couriers .
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

fjmike said:


> I tried a rack but didn't get on with it. Probably due to my Dethleffs long overhang,using a trailer now. The rack is for sale if anybody wants it, The make is PWS ,made from stainless steel, it has a loading ramp and steady, it bolts straight onto the towbar. I paid something in the region of £275 for it only used it once, to MHF subscibers £100 but you will have to come and collect it.I was going to post some pics but the new system has defeated me at the mo.


Hi Mike we would be interested in your bike rack, we have sent you a Private message, just need to know where you are really! (and how long it is) 
cheers for now
Matt and Mitch


----------

